# One Shot - One Kill !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Go to my local hunting area, park the car. My shooting glove was already on and my shooting glasses were put on before I stopped.

I get out of the car, put on my ammo and SS belt, and start to head out. As I start to walk out I hear a rustle in the trees off to the side and there is a plump starling., I walk off to the side underneath another tree so I can see him better expecting him to take off he didn't .... big mistake on his part !.

I raise the sling up tilt my head so the tape line on the glasses is level with the ground, pull the pouch all the way back under yet past my ear by about 6 inches and let 'er rip !

I see the 3/8' steel ball as it smacks him .... down he goes ... a head shot ! .... it smashed him good ! It was a 24 yd paced distance.

When I remember to to what I'm supposed to do ... stuff happens. This was the only shot I took as I had to get back to work this am.

wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good going!!! You must have been very pleased indeed.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Smack-tastic!!!


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

I take it the reason why you dont say what you got or no pics is because you live in California?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went back out and there was nothing to be seen, but i took a couple of shoots and old graffiti written and vandalized hammered walls. Both shots were hits, one shot went inside a hole on the wall, the other was inside a 4 inch circle painted on the inside. Both shots were very close for me at about 10-12 yds

I'm happy with that !

wll


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Great shooting 
Pictures?


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well my friend glad every thing is coming together for you..So nice shot on the bird first off...yey you did it..smacking the wall where you want too

is another feat done well..Best too ya..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Its good validation when you actually hit and kill a live target with "one" shot. Especially a small target like the head of a starling!

We're talking about an inch in diameter. And at 24 yards to boot!

Some good accurate shootin' there bud!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Sometimes, and I dunno how it happens in the brain but when it's "showtime" for real, you hit the mark. When we were kids hunting with SSs and bows, I was mediocre on target work but when it came to a rabbit, I was the awardee of the choice cut when we BBQ'd it in the woods over a fire and spit...cause I shot it...the rest missed. Again, I can't explain what happens..when it's game, it's dead, when it's a target, so-so. My buds said I was "dead on game and expletive-ed up on tournaments". For kids we didn't follow the vernacular ethics of Sunday School.

Great shot, must have jazzed you all day.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> Its good validation when you actually hit and kill a live target with "one" shot. * Especially a small target like the head of a starling! *
> 
> We're talking about an inch in diameter. And at 24 yards to boot!
> 
> Some good accurate shootin' there bud!


Well, the head shot was not what I was aiming for, he was in the tree and I was looking at a solid chest shot as I wanted to check 3/8' steel penetration using 3/8" steel on starling size birds, but I was a tad off and unlucky for the starling his head was in the way.

With all my starling shots I'm going for mid body, hitting a starling in the head at 24 yds is out of my league. On the occasional ground squirrel I see at realistic ranges, I use 1/2" steel and go for the head !

wll


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeah I think one inch at 24 yards is probably out of all our leagues. Still a good shot though on a bird that size at that distance.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Somoftherepublic:

"Yeah I think one inch at 24 yards is probably out of all our leagues. Still a good shot though on a bird that size at that distance".

I'll be at it again tomorrow again. Starlings are getting very scarce and I expect them to be gone very soon, they move around so I could be out of luck very shortly. It is very hot and most are already on the other side of the road on farm land, so I may be moving on in a bit. I need to find a place close by in the foothills next to some water if I can.

Think I may load up with gas and do a little exploring tomorrow ;- )

wll


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

wll said:


> SonoftheRepublic said:
> 
> 
> > Its good validation when you actually hit and kill a live target with "one" shot. * Especially a small target like the head of a starling! *
> ...


I can assure you mate they will go straight through ahaha. I get full penetration on pigeons


----------

